# My first Fountian



## Aces-High (Jun 20, 2020)

Here is my first Fountain Pen.  Body and section are black alumilite that I made with a bit for sparkle.  Cap is blue dyed Boxelder that took threads well.  Nib is a #6 black jowo branded by Goulet.

Thanks for looking!

Jason


----------



## Curly (Jun 20, 2020)

That is a brilliant first.


----------



## Darrin (Jun 20, 2020)

Excellent work!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 20, 2020)

Very nice first!


----------



## Larryreitz (Jun 20, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 20, 2020)

Great work.


----------



## TG Design (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks great! Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice combination of materials, it all looks great.


----------



## howsitwork (Jun 21, 2020)

Beautiful work. I’m not sure I personally can live with the stark contrast between cap and body but it’s a stunning piece and grabs the eye.

The body shape of the pen is absolutely spot on and the thing with black is it shows any error in form ! Well done.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 21, 2020)

Jason:Very stunning pen you got there, great work.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 21, 2020)

Stunning.  The cap is to "dye" for


----------



## Lucky2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Jason, it's a beautiful pen, and it's also hard to believe it's your first of this type. Amazing!!

Len


----------

